# Middle Fork of the Salmon



## DLJeffs (Aug 5, 2022)

Just a couple shots. Luckily we dodged the Moose Creek fire. Beautiful canyon and float.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 5, 2022)

That’s just an amazing trip!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 5, 2022)

Awesomeness!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 5, 2022)

Shame you couldn't just get away from civilization for a while...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 5, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Shame you couldn't just get away from civilization for a while...


Well, there were 19 people in our group, plus 6 guides. Then there were at least 4 other outfitters running groups down the river and I saw at least two private floaters, so it wasn't like we were completely in the out back. Still a fun trip.

We did see a bear climbing the slope opposite our camp one evening. Lots of bighorn sheep - all females and juvenile males and babies. All the big rams were up in the high country.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 5, 2022)

Fantastic scenery! Looks very peaceful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2022)

Congrats! Every man’s dream trip! The pictures really give us a small glimpse into your adventure! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2022)

My mill guy went down Salmon in june. It was wild. But he is young. Beautiful ground

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

